# What Age to Spay?



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm feeling a little confused about this....
My vet's office has been calling me since Zoe turned four months asking if I want to set up a spay appointment. I told them that I wanted to wait until she was a little bigger (she's a little under 3.5 lbs at 19 weeks). I guess they really prefer you to have it done before six months because after this age they are more rapidly developing and it is difficult to spay them. 
She'll be six months on Oct. 27 and I'm not sure how much bigger she'll be at this time.....I definitely do not want her to go into heat though.
How old were all of your babies when you got them spayed or nuetered?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I was told 6 months and for a female after the first heat i think your baby is too young, go with your own instincts


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Do it before the first heat. If you wait until after the first heat there is a higher chance of your baby getting cancer. Lexi was 6 months old (6lbs) when she was spayed. She was fine. She did have a probably pooping for a few days after but that was just because it hurt the first few times and she convinced herself to not go. She was back to normal within 4 or 5 days. 

You also want to wait until she is almost done teething because that way if she does need any teeth pulled they can do it at that time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Lacey was spayed today. She will be 7 months old on the 22nd. She also had 7 baby teeth pulled. Poor baby. 
My vet recommended spaying before the first heat. Better for their health. It has been a nerve wrecking day here at work. I dropped Lacey off at the vet's this morning and will pick her up at 4:30 today. Vet told me she would send pain medication home with Lacey and she expects she will sleep the rest of the day and night. Taking tomorrow off from work to be with her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean. The day Lexi got spayed seemed like it took forever. It didn't help that I was sick also. Lexi was spayed on a Friday. I dropped her off in the morning before work and picked her up at 4:30 in the afternoon. I got some pain meds to take home with us. Lexi was pretty out of it still. We spent Friday night and Saturday in bed cuddling. By Saturday night she was ready to start playing. I could tell she was still sore though so I wouldn't let her. Sunday though she was playing with her bestfriend. We watched them closely and when they started to get to rough we made them stop.

Lexi and I are even closer now than before she got spayed. She REALLY likes to cuddle now. Before she would only cuddle for a few minutes and then she was off to play with something. Now she loves to come and cuddle up to me while she chews on her toy.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Argh...I am SO nervous about it








I really don't want her to stay over night but I'm not sure what my vet does about this. Can you specify that you would like to pick up your dog the same day?
Also, I don't think I've noticed ANY of Zoe's baby teeth falling out....when does this usually happen? (By the way she's 19 weeks.)
My vet recommends spaying her before six months so strongly that it is a completely different (and higher) price once they turn six months.
Did any of you notice a personality change in your baby after spaying/nuetering?
Thanks guys


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Some vets require that the dog stay overnight. Lexi's bestfriend had to stay overnight. It just depends on the vet. I think there are pros and cons for each side.

Maltese will typically loose their puppy teeth and cut adult teeth between 5 and 8 months of age. So you have some time yet. You can tell when they start to teeth because they start to chew on everything (more than normal). Lexi swallow almost all of the teeth (which is what most dogs do). I think I only saw a couple of the back ones on the floor. You can tell see when the adult teeth start to come in. There will be little white bumps next to the baby teeth. Adult teeth are not as sharp as baby teeth and look a little bigger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Well Lacey is home. She is sleeping. Her vet told me that she will proberly sleep through the night...lots of pain meds. Everyone at the vet hospital took really good care of Lacey and Lacey is such a friendly little girl. She gave everyone there puppy kisses before the surgery. These little dogs are so cute and friendly. Everywhere I take Lacey people just fall in love with her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm glad to her Lacey is doing well! She will be back to normal before you know it.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Jami,
I am glad Lacy is doing well, I have also taken my two babies in to be spayed and neutered and baby teeth removed and have so stressed about it all day, I got a call at mid afternoon that they are doing well and I can pick them after 5:00 tonight. I have been so stressed I started to tear up when I walked out of there this morning. I know it is the right thing to do, but boy is it hard. I can't wait to get them, I am afraid they will be mad at me or something







hope not. I am taking a family leave day







tomorrow to be with them....so I will be thinking of you and Lacy tomorrow..


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow! Today was a big day for getting puppies fixed! Good luck to both of you...I totally understand why you would be so nervous.
I feel really nervous because Zoe is so timid in different situations. Whenever we go to the vet she can't stop shaking so I know that the spaying will be so hard.
You just need to remember that they are dogs and not resentful little humans...they will love you no matter what and there's no way they will be mad at you for spaying them







!
Still, I am a little scared to take the big step myself. Of course it is a neccesity but still...
Is anyone else's scared of the vet? I would think that this would make the process even harder...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee got spayed 10 days ago..shes turning 9 months old in a week now..she got it before her first heat, and she weighs about 5.5 pounds..my breeder told me that i could wait till shes 8-9 months till she gets spayed and shes doing fine after her surgery..


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Lacey is doing well the day after surgery. She is barking at the cats and is wagging her little tail every time she sees me. I have been keeping her in her excercise pen with her bed, piddle pad, water and some food. Last night you could really tell she was out of it. She would try to walk about a foot and sit down and have to lean against a piece of furniture. She slept through the night, her in her exercise pen me on the couch. I finally had to put the collar thing on her...she was licking her stomach and stiches. But as I am typing this she is eating her food and drinking her water all by herself. This morning I had to put her food on a spoon and then give it to her...she isn't spoiled! She doesn't like her collar, but too bad...it is the best thing for her.
Just wanted to keep you all up to date. And for those who haven't had their baby "fixed," it isn't that bad. Lacey looks tried but she is doing really well today.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah I had to use the collar when Lexi got spayed. If I was watching her the onsies worked great but as soon as I started to do something she would start to lick the stitchs. 

Glad to her she is doing well!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

:wacko: :wacko: Well I had our puppies spayed/neutered and they also had their annual shots on that day. We took them both home and an hour later we were back with my little Josie, she had a reaction to her shots, one that she had a year before but decided to react, much benadryl and prednisone later we had her home again Thursday night, Friday was uneventful she felt frisky by that afternoon and played, then on Saturday, couldn't walk so back again to the vet, she had gotten to frisky and pulled some muscles. But today all is well and neither one has had to wear the cone. Yeah. It amazes me how quickly they bounce back, and I am so glad it is over with. Pudge (the boy) did so well you wouldn't have even known he had anything done the day we brought him home. He is going to be a daddy again in October so I can't wait we will have three then. We get pick of the liter-hmm boy or girl...


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so glad all your babies are doing so well. Bella just had her 3rd set of puppy shots and the vet told me that next time I go (in 3 weeks) we would talk about spaying her. He also wants to do it before her first heat. I'm so scared but it's nice to know that everyone is doing well.


----------

